# Witholding rent



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all

Have an issue which I thought I'd like some advice on.

I moved into my appartment in Feb 2012 but being a newbie I didn't have the 2 rent cheques. I paid 2 months rent in advance with the understanding that I would have the 2 cheques ready for March.

When I moved in there were numerous issues with the place which have now been fixed. The outstanding items are mainly that the curtains need to be fixed in living room, master and guest bedrooms. 

The handyman has come over and provided an estimate to the agent who presumably has passed it on to the landlord (who is overseas).

Anyway have asked the agent when it is likely that the curtains are going to be repaired but no surprise she isn't returning my calls or answering my emails.

My question is: would it be a good idea not to provide the 2 cheques until the curtains are repaired? Or would that be a very bad move?

I know things are different to UK and rights tenants have there. But I feel once I give the cheques then that is it. No way are those curtains going to be repaired.

Thanks in advance


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Same thing happened to me... but I kept hounding the agent... I mean hounding.... calling, texting, emailing everyday... when I got the landlord's information, I did the same to him as well... I finally got some stuff fixed, but not everything... 

I don't know if you are within your rights to withhold the checks, but something you need to ask the agent about. Maybe get the items repaired and reduce the rent check by that amount? Again, I don't know much about the laws here, so better to ask someone that is better informed. 

Good Luck.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for that. Will start the hounding!!!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Read your Tenancy Agreement - you have signed a contract that you will pay 12 months rent. If you breach that contract the landlord can evict you and you are still liable for the rent. Not really worth it for a couple of curtains. Hound the agent/landlord or, if you don't want the stress, go to DragonMart or Ikea and get some cheap curtains.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

wandabug said:


> Read your Tenancy Agreement - you have signed a contract that you will pay 12 months rent. If you breach that contract the landlord can evict you and you are still liable for the rent. Not really worth it for a couple of curtains. Hound the agent/landlord or, if you don't want the stress, go to DragonMart or Ikea and get some cheap curtains.


Totally true, I am liable to pay the rent but equally the landlord has obligations under the contract to provide items that must be in good repair. 

Definitely do not want the stress or hassle of being evicted and still being liable to pay the rent  So will provide the cheques and have started the hounding

Thanks for the advice

:clap2:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

IQ2012 said:


> the landlord has obligations under the contract to provide items that must be in good repair.


There is what is right and just and then there is Dubai. If you don't like it you can leave.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm in my 3rd home in Dubai, every time I've needed to buy and put up my own curtain rails.


----------



## vista (Sep 21, 2011)

This is a very sorry states. Same problem here, beceome a puppet in the hands of landlord/realtor. Once they get the checks they do not return calls basically have do care attitude beacuse thye got your money. Not sure of there is any organization which controls the realtors. Basically lawlessness as far as consumaer rights are concerned. Only bet would be do send an email to RERA. I think they need to blacklist some realtors and housing agencies or start a review rating buy the tenant. extremely disappointing.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you're new to Dubai and curtain rails are your biggest problems - you've had a touch.

Seriously, get up to Ikea, conserve your energy for something more serious that will inevitably come along.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks all for advice, comments etc 

Mr Rossi, you are right in greater scheme of things it isn't a biggie and compared to some of the problems people have faced here then I have it lucky.

But it is the principle of it: you pay money, you have certain expectations. Unless and until things change, I probably won't be the first or last to have issues with agents, landlords etc 

don't intend it to marr my stay


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Principles and expectations. I remember those words, they made me bald before my time here.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

IQ2012 said:


> But it is the principle of it: you pay money, you have certain expectations.


The key is that you don't pay your money in advance. If curtain rails were a deal breaker you should have held out before signing. 

Glad to hear you're getting on with things though


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I'm in my 3rd home in Dubai, every time I've needed to buy and put up my own curtain rails.





Mr Rossi said:


> If you're new to Dubai and curtain rails are your biggest problems - you've had a touch.
> 
> Seriously, get up to Ikea, conserve your energy for something more serious that will inevitably come along.


Yeah, normally I would agree with you and not hassle with the landlord and just get my own rails, but my landlord had installed mechanical curtain rails with remotes in the unit and they did not work.... (they were stuck in the open position). He told me they would be fixed prior to my move-in, but as soon as he got the check, never heard from him. I offered to install my own, but he refused saying that I would be in violation of the contract (something about removing fixed items on the walls)...

So I found out his cell numbers (both of them) and also his company email and number. Called, emailed, texted, and finally had him bring in a team of people to fix most of the issues in one go. They fixed the major stuff, but the small things they never did (still have panel missing on one of the balconies). I cut my losses...


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> Yeah, normally I would agree with you and not hassle with the landlord and just get my own rails, but my landlord had installed mechanical curtain rails with remotes in the unit and they did not work.... (they were stuck in the open position). He told me they would be fixed prior to my move-in, but as soon as he got the check, never heard from him. I offered to install my own, but he refused saying that I would be in violation of the contract (something about removing fixed items on the walls)...
> 
> So I found out his cell numbers (both of them) and also his company email and number. Called, emailed, texted, and finally had him bring in a team of people to fix most of the issues in one go. They fixed the major stuff, but the small things they never did (still have panel missing on one of the balconies). I cut my losses...


pretty much similar situation: everything was supposed to be checked, cleaned and fixed (which of course didn't happen). The curtains are mechanical as well so need replacement rails so can't even go to Ikea.

Will probably do the same and live with it. Next year when it comes to renewal probably still won't be fixed lol

welcome to Dubai :clap2:


----------

